
A deep learning model that converts hand-drawn web mockups into HTML - hnzix
https://github.com/ashnkumar/sketch-code
======
jake-low
Coincidentally, I just ran across this article [1] about Airbnb’s tool to turn
UI sketches into interactive running code. The author of this project links to
it in the post about their project (which is in turn linked from the readme).

[1]: [https://airbnb.design/sketching-
interfaces/](https://airbnb.design/sketching-interfaces/)

